# What is your Dog's favorite toy...



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

that *wasnt* supposed to *BE* a toy???



Clover's is the toilet brush! He claimed it on his 2nd day home. I scrubbed it off in the bathtub good and Clorox anywhere sprayed it and it is his favorite toy ever! I wont let him take it outside though...I dont need those looks from the neighbors!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is the frisbee, lilah is a kong squeaky football, Heidi is what ever the other 2 have, when Max was a pup and we were done playing with the frisbee when he came in the house he would put it in the toilet, I never did figure out way


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

Bronco has taken just about every Mickey Mouse toy that my 18 month old daughter has. His favorite is the Hotdog Dancing Mickey. Hes already learned how to press the button with his paw and then steps back and barks at it over and over. Its cute but really annoying when my daughter wakes up in the middle of the night and lets him out of his crate. Talking toys are scary at 3 AM.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL!!! both very funny! I love that he wanted to "wash" his frisbee...

and I agree, ANY talking toy at 3am is no longer a fun thing!!! HAHAHA!! I would love to see video of that though!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Whatever the other dog has...guess it always looks like more fun when another dog is playing with it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe likes socks a lot,lol She doesn't chew them though just likes to walk around with one hanging out of her mouth


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Every pillow in the house...

She now has a couple that have become her todays.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo went for the toilet brush too! I wonder why. He was with us about a week, and my husband was in our bed room and I was laying on floor in the living room playing with Hondo. My husband called to him and Hondo ran down the hall. I laid there for a moment and then shouted to my husband to keep an eye on Hondo and about then Hondo ran past me with the toilet brush in his mouth. The working end of the brush caught me across the face......ARGH ...spit...spit...spit...


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix's favorite...his blue plastic pool....We've gone through quite a few. He like using them as a sled down the hill on the side of the house. Quite a sight to see when he's running around the yard w/ the thing. My neighbors find him amusing and I'm sure quite entertaining for all that drive by....


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

If it squeaks loud, Bear loves it, no matter what it is. We've got several squeakie toys and he'll go through them all until he finds the loudest, then he'll play his music until we swap it out with a chew stick, just to shut him up. We've never timed him, but he'll squeak non stop for over 5 minutes. He prances around the house just squeaking away!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey is into water bottles, but I suppose that isn't really _too_ unique!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bottles...water/soda...empty/full...DH was sooooo not impressed with me giving her the first one and I was soooo not impressed with his inability to not put his soda on the floor.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL!!! OMG the pool is hilarious!!!! Thats a bit too big! 

Michelle if men could just get it! gosh! Mine has yet to realize that anything on the floor is fair game for clover! ha!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Dalton's favorite is his softball (see my avatar).


----------



## marlettb (Feb 18, 2010)

My dog dropps her ball in her water dish every time, she likes the feeling of the wet ball in her mouth.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

besides bottles, his leash! He'll play with it all by himself and swing it around the room. The metal clasp has left a few dents in things, but it's really funny!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

All my dogs LOVE toilet paper..
If I haven't had a chance to exercise them that day,
the house is covered in toilet paper. 
 They love it, and they also love the "art" they create with it. Lol.
Unfortunately, I don't like it so much, until they all come up to me (with guilty faces mind you, they KNOW they've done something wrong LOL) and give me kisses. :wub: 
Then it's harder to tell them off for it. Lol. I just have to shake my head and laugh.

(They get more exercise now, and I really try not to miss a day.) 

Also, Kamahi really loves balloons. 
Though when he first saw a balloon, he would cower and hide from it. So I held it in front of me for a while and used treats. He eventually walked up to it, sniffed it for a while, and seemed pretty comfortable.
Sooo, I decided to throw the balloon.(it didn't get that far lol) Kamahi ran after it and popped it. Lol.
That same day I blew up more of the balloons and threw them for him, he had a blast popping them!!  Lol.

Btw, I made sure he didn't eat the balloon after he popped them, I threw all the balloon pieces away. :thumbup:


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Socks... oh gosh, SOCKS. He loves 'em even when they are on feet!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's favorite for quite a while was his dwarf, we have no idea where dwarf came from, wasn't a dog toy. 
It is missing at the moment, probably under the bed...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen is in LOVE with my son's green teddy bear! And rugs!!! We have those non skid type rugs at all three doors to the house, and he loves to roll them up and chew. Costin' a fortune in these things!

Also, anything else that is light enough for him to pick up, he will!


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

Riot's favorite is the hammock in the front yard. It is one of the kind that doesn't have holes, it is a vinyl fabric that is padded. He loves it. He'll roll around all over it until he falls off. He also likes to use it as a spring board when he is flying around the yard like a lunatic.


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

My ^Euro^'s was a green giggly wiggly dumbbell that they no longer make. I tracked some old inventory down a few years ago and bought all they had. Like 6 of them.

He loved those things.

Not sure what the new guy will like.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

The frisbee does it for Diesel. That boy will do anything for you if you have the frisbee in your hand.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i woudn't let my dog play with a toilet brush.
i would be worried about him swallowing the bristles.

my dog has rope toys, various size
balls, bones and various shaped chew toys laying around.
he plays with all of them. he plays with the balls slightly more
than the other toys. 



georgiapeach717 said:


> that *wasnt* supposed to *BE* a toy???
> 
> 
> 
> Clover's is the toilet brush! He claimed it on his 2nd day home. I scrubbed it off in the bathtub good and Clorox anywhere sprayed it and it is his favorite toy ever! I wont let him take it outside though...I dont need those looks from the neighbors!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Siena's favorite is the holey football (not sure of the name). It's pretty durable. Had to buy this one because they stopped selling her other favorite (ball with handle, kind of like the jolly ball). Anyways, there is not a single mark in it and she chases it, chews it, pulls on it and it seems indestructible


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to say, none. Phenix only plays with his toys (great for us!!!!). He once ate two of the appartment's steps, but this was the only thing he have destroyed until now (crossed fingers).

His favorite toy is the shum-tug.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max's current favorite toy is something made by Nylabone that we bought for like a buck at one of the local dog events. I've never seen anything like it before or since. We call it "The Blue Brick" because it's roughly the size, shape and weight (it hurts when he drops it on your naked foot!) of a brick with nubbies all over it. It's the longest lasting toy of his so far. He's had it since last fall and has gnawed down all of the nubbies. I need to find him another one!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister likes ropes that are way too small for him. We babysat a Pomeranian puppy and she had a little rope and Sinister stole it from her and chewed the holy heck out of it! He wanted nothing to do with his big rope. He wanted us to play tug-o-war with the little rope that was maybe a inch out of his mouth. That Pom never got her toy back.


----------



## Iloveshepherds64 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dutchess favorite toy is a stick. She also loves tugg toys and large tennis balls.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella Loves Loves LOVES!! Her Tuggies. She has a brown one and a Green one. And a big old ratty one that somebody found some were and her second fave is our papillon puppy Rusty that DH got for Valintines day he was born Nov 14 and Bella was Born Nov 2 .


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Shilos is i know i know... a milk jug! lmao she LOVEZ them to death one time i was poring a class and she jumped right up (not knowing is WASNT empty) and tore it from my hand and milk was everywhere!! all we did was sit there and laugh as she licked my face haha


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly's fav is a basketball! It's slightly deflated so she can almost get her teeth into it


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac loves the Cuz's and Jolly Balls. Slider loves his stuffed mega bones and the Cuz's. Bruiser's fav outdoor toy is the Cuz, indoors is his groundhog and a little elephant his breeder gave him when he was only a few weeks old. Faith is a Cuz girl, loves to squeak, squeak, squeak them and dunk them in the water bowls.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nothing better than a good, used, stinky sock!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I was having a bad day and then I read all the replys here.... hahahaha.... our dogs are so funny!!!! 

Nellie doesn't get into trouble much. She doesnt have a toy that she isn't supposed to play with. For awhile when she was a pup she was amused by door stops. 
Ace on the other hand likes to chew up his toy bin. He dumps all the toys out and then chews the bin up. And he likes dirty clothes. He really likes a stale washrag from the laundry room. His breath will smell like mildew for hours. GROSS!!!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy's favorite thing ever is the 99¢ squeaky balls sold at PetSmart. And volleyballs. Shya's favorite is her green Cuz, and anything that Chevy has 

A non-toy thing that they love is this very large metal bowl. If I set it out on the ground outside, they bark at it and push it all around the yard with their noses. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Neek loves his wiggly giggly ball, he knocks it around the house like a soccer ball and he growls at it and makes funny noises back at it

that is so funny about the Mickey mouse talking toys LOL


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia's is her soccer ball. We keep it half deflated so she can catch it. She would play with that thing all day if I'd let her. She'd make one heck of a goalie. LOL!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Currently Sinisters favorite new toy is the 8 week old kitten I have


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly love her penis(bully stick) she brings it everywhere. The neighbors must think we are loony when playing in the back yard and yelling "GET YOUR PENIS MOLLY"


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Her *favorite* toy would be anything with a squeak that she can rip to shreds, but I don't buy those anymore because they don't last longer than 5 minutes. 

So the second favorite is a tennis ball  She will pick it up and toss it around for herself, or roll around on her back with the ball in her mouth. so adorable


----------



## ShepherdLove (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine absolutely LOVE the Cuz ball toys.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

We had to put all the toilet brushes in the cupboard until Rune grew out of that stage! Rune esp likes toys to tug ...I have a couple heavy duty fleece ones and a rubber milker that he loves. He will come up behind my and try to put a toy in my hand to get me to tug with him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Miss Molly May said:


> Molly love her penis(bully stick) she brings it everywhere. The neighbors must think we are loony when playing in the back yard and yelling "GET YOUR PENIS MOLLY"


:rofl:

Oh thats great! I would love to see the looks on your neighbors faces.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sadie loves her "babies"!!! If its soft and stuffed, she loves it. She has only shredded the cocker spaniel looking one. Her GSD one and a rabbit with a squeaker get toted all over the house. She actually puts them in the washer when she wants them washed!!!

She also loves socks (the skinkier the better), dryer sheets, brooms, cat toys, whatever she can drag out of the trash can! She has decided that the throw pillows on the couch absolutely need to be in the floor. She drags them all over the place!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Brutus generally love foot wear. I have work boots, old shoes, and new shoes. He loves one of any of those three. He doesn't chew them, he just steals them whenever he gets the chance and takes them outside or in his kennel. When he has them where he wants them he comes back and tries to stop me from getting to it. I always come looking and he only has a few spots. I'm trying to make him stop without me having to hide them but I think I might just hide them. He always manages to steal one.


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 4, 2010)

Repo likes Jolly balls he throws them all over outside when playing by himself, when we paly fetch it is the black or red Kong and inside a hard nylon chew toy with dental bumps.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

My male...a squeaky rolled up newspaper toy...My female, BALL!!! any kind of balls!


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

the babys pee diapers. For some reason rambo can smell them a mile away and scavages thru the diaper genie or outside trash for them.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Anything on the washing line but preferably everything on the washing line.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie her ball...Anja food


----------



## hope1970 (Jun 7, 2010)

george loves tennis balls, and squeaky toys. oh and hands!....he is definitely a character.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Non toys:
Kiya - horse brushes
Apache - would love my personal stuffed animals on my dresser
Lakoda - my sneakers and anything that fits in her mouth


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Chopper's favorite toy is Molly when he was younger he used to beat her up lol but now he's too old and doesn't really play anymore, can't get the old bones moving.
Molly's favorite toy is any tennis ball she can find, but only when they're in the house she'e won't play with them outside
Dodger's favorite toys are his soccer ball he'll throw it for himself to catch it, his kong, and his dental bone. I've been thinking about getting him a jolly ball since he likes his flat soccer ball.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac's favorite toy is a lime green rubber pig that oinks when he bites it. The pet supply store in my town allows us to bring in our pets. When make was 3 months old I took him in there and he pulled a big stuffed cootie off its hook and ran towards the front of the store. That was his favorite toy until he ripped it open. Now I let him pick out his own toys.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

My dog likes tugs, ropes, orbee-tuff bones, etc. but the one that stands head and shoulders above all is the 14" Jolly ball.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Favorit toy which is not a dog toy?
Definitely my Adidas flip flops


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

a ball. he loves to play fetch


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia loves balls...but destroys them in an hour or so, we use the Kong as a ball and a kong dumb bell. Bella's favorite toy is whatever Mia is playing with...she steals it (Mia lets her win about 25% of the time). Favorite chews: Bella has a taste for sofas, flip-flops and stairs!


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

I spend all this money on fancy toys for Samson and his absolute FAVORITE thing to play with is any random stick or tree branch on the ground!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow has a few favorites; Golf balls are at no.1
the bungee we have hanging from the back porch no.2
her farm animals, they each make their own sounds no.3
empty plastic bottles, soft toys, her green cuz, tennis 
balls, her blankie. She has too many toys.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ loves to fetch, so comes down between his Kong and his Frisbee !


----------



## shawnmccarthy87 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zowie loves the frisbee


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit doesn't care too much for toys... He is a bone type of dog. He loves to chew bones!! I cant even get him to chase a ball


----------

